
MacOS Mojave Update Bricked My 2018 MBP - dbg31415
Anyone else have this issue?  It’s just hanging on the “iCloud - Setting up accoubt” window.  Every so often it loads an error message saying to try again later.  Can’t get past this screen.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;ibb.co&#x2F;ht93HU
======
towndrunk
If you can get into Safe Boot try deleting ~/Library/Keychains (or just moving
the directory somewhere else) and then reboot.

~~~
dbg31415
Thanks. Frustrating to have to do this. Nothing like paying $4500 for a laptop
only to have it be a pain to upgrade 2 weeks in...

I’ll have to force power off... little hesitant to do that mid-upgrade but
seems like the install is done and just it jacked up my account settings.

~~~
towndrunk
I've had issues logging into iCloud in the past and this always seems to fix
them. Good luck.

~~~
dbg31415
Sadly, didn’t fix it.

I was asked for my Apple password again, but then it put me back in the same
spot where I’m just stuck on the iCloud window. Ugh.

